# Ansatzfrage:  Kartenspiel für 2 Spieler Online



## Kenan89 (16. Jun 2012)

Hallo Leute,

vor kurzem kam mir die Idee, ein Kartenspiel in Java zu programmieren. 
Alle Karten werden aus einem angegebenen Pfad ausgelesen und einfach angezeigt. 
Problem ist, wie funktioniert es so, dass ich an meinem PC meine Karten hinundherschieben kann und
der andere von seinem PC aus, wobei ich alle Änderungen des Gegners mitsehen kann? 

Beispiel: Ich bin dran und ziehe eine karte. Mein Gegner sieht, dass ich eine Karte ziehe. Dann lege ich eine Karte ausfs Feld, das sieht er natürlich auch(er sieht natürlich nur die Rückseite meiner Karten und ich die Rückseite seiner ), aber welche Karte wohin bewegt wird, können die jeweiligen Spieler sehen.

Vor kurzem arbeitete ich mit Websockets, aber bin nicht sicher, ob das der richtige Weg ist.

Ein paar Schlüsselbegriffe zum googlen wären hilfreich, ich erwarte ja kein Tutorial hier  
Ich habe leider keinen Ansatz.


----------



## Ullenboom (17. Jun 2012)

Messaging ist das Schlüsselwort. Immer wenn etwas passiert wird eine Nachricht an den anderen geschickt. Web-Sockets sind schon mal gut, das realisiert unidirektionales Messaging über HTTP. JMS wäre eine pure schöne Java-Lösung aber das ist eher etwas für's lokale Netz, über das Internet klappt das nicht so tolle, wobei einige JMS-Provider hier Ansätze haben. Andere kreative Lösungen nutzen Twitter oder einen Chat-Server als Zentrale zum Datenaustausch


----------



## Kenan89 (17. Jun 2012)

Ich habe den Jetty Server im Sinn. Damit dürfte das Austauschen von Nachrichten kein Problem sein.
Bin aber noch am Einlesen, wie Jetty in ein Java Projekt implementiert wird. Alternativ erstelle ich ein Java EE Projekt und benutze TomCat 7.0.27.


----------



## Termi (17. Jun 2012)

Wie wäre es mit RMI?


----------

